# BMS Options



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been researching BMS Units, and down to two Companies. Elithion and Orion. 

Elithion uses cell boards mounted on each series cell. 

This is from the Orion website:

*Question: Are there cell boards that have to be installed in addition to the BMS unit?*
Answer: No. Everything is contained within the main BMS unit. Basically one wire per cell is installed from the battery pack to the central BMS (with one ground wire for every group of 12 cells.) 

Anyone have experience with Orion? What is the Pros and Cons of each system?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Ron,

Hopefully I can tell you something about the Orion BMS shortly. It was shipped friday, should/could be in today or tomorrow.

The orion bms is quite affordable, but I needed two units, one in the front, one in the back. This makes it quite dear. Their can be paired into master/slave controlling the same or multiple charger. The list of features is rather long and I haven't got around comparing all the differences between Elition & Orion Bms. I think the features will be comparable. The things I liked about the Orion is less circuit boards = fewer processors, chance of faults, shielded enclosure. Also they are going or have already certified it for US automotive standards? The connectors are also non-standard Tyco's intended for automotive usage.

edit: it has 2.5kV isolation between connectors / cell groups. 100V between groups of 12 cells. This allows flexible placement of the Fuses. One connector can hold upto 36 cells. Between connectors there is 2.5kV isolation.


----------



## elektromotus (May 12, 2011)

We would like to suggest to take a look at EMUS BMS  You might like it...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you Gentlemen!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have just reviewed your website, I must say I am highly impressed. I will order some cell boards from EV-Propulsion to see if they fit my 10P Lipos. 



elektromotus said:


> We would like to suggest to take a look at EMUS BMS  You might like it...


----------



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

I am also researching BMS options. Have you reached any conclusions that you can share?

Specifically, I've been looking for any info on the Orion BMS. Haven't found anyone here yet, that has one installed and in operation...

Thanks,
Peter H.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

PeterH said:


> I am also researching BMS options. Have you reached any conclusions that you can share?
> 
> Specifically, I've been looking for any info on the Orion BMS. Haven't found anyone here yet, that has one installed and in operation...
> 
> ...


I have decided to go with the EMUS BMS.


----------



## EVespa (Feb 20, 2012)

*Experience EMUS BMS?*

Hello,
I'm searching for a BMS or similar to have LiFePo4 - 72V/40Ah (or 72V/20Ah, I'm actually not sure yet) managed, while they are connected to a 72V/6kW hub motor with a controller allowing recuperation on the steep streets of the austrian alps. The equipment should actually drive a motorcycle (a vespa), hence I'm not sure if I even need such a sophisiticated BMS? However, did you gain good experience with the EMUS BMS?
Thanks for your answer and possible other recommendations.
Cheers.


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I have been researching BMS Units, and down to two Companies. Elithion and Orion.
> What is the Pros and Cons of each system?


Here is our own comparison between the Elithion Lithiumate and Ewert Orion BMSs.

And here is an unbiased comparison between all BMSs, not just those 2.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Elithion said:


> Here is our own comparison between the Elithion Lithiumate and Ewert Orion BMSs.
> 
> And here is an unbiased comparison between all BMSs, not just those 2.


I reviewed all your information, I did not see EMUS 

http://www.elektromotus.lt/

did I miss something?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It's there:
http://liionbms.com/php/bms-selector.php

Elektromotus in the E section


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

frodus said:


> It's there:
> http://liionbms.com/php/bms-selector.php
> 
> Elektromotus in the E section


Thank you Travis, I missed it. EMUS will work with pouch cells and Lipo's, but they are not "marked" to fit that option? Maybe they need to update the info?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Thank you Travis, I missed it. EMUS will work with pouch cells and Lipo's, but they are not "marked" to fit that option? Maybe they need to update the info?


If you find more info, let them know... Davide is good about adding info.
From Elithion's site:


> We kindly request you to bring any errors to our attention.


----------

